# Tapered ball nose bit



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

One bit I don't have and need to get is a tapered ball nose. I plan to do some 3D carving soon and have some 1/8" and 1/4" ball nose bits but have been looking at 1/16" tapered ball nose bits. 

Should I get 2, 3, or 4 flutes? I know stepover is the key on these and I'm certain I'll start out with conservative settings. As of right now I don't even have a project in mind so whatever I get will be like most bits in this area and I'll just make it work.

I don't want to spend $50 or more on this bit until I get comfortable with what I'll want. I know you get what you pay for but I've seen bits in the $20 range up to $35 and that's where I'd like to start. Probably 90% of what I cut will be Walnut, Maple, Cherry, etc.

Suggestions, please.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

JERRAY CNC Carving 4.82 Deg Tapered Angle Ball Tip Radius=0.5mm X 1/4" Shank Tungsten Solid Carbide HRC55 with TiAIN Coated Router Bits https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015C61XX4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ldh5CbQ0TN6WM

Here ya go David. 
I use it on wood and bronze, it does great on both!! $16


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Joe! I was actually looking at that one in the 1mm radius. Do I need to get the 0.5mm radius instead? Or should I get both...?

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the .5 but I'll probably get the 1mm also.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I also have those in the 1/8" shank bits. Here is a link to the set but you can buy them individually. https://www.amazon.com/Package-Asso...en/dp/B01N7S00BH?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_16336927011


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

The Jerray 0.5 mm is an excellant bit. I use it a lot. My normal bits are 0.5mm TBN, 1/16" TBN, and 1/8" TBN for larger pieces. I almost always use a 8% stepover in Aspire when using TBN. With the Jerray, the surface comes out like glass.

https://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=369691&thumb=1


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I have used this same one but in 2MM. I'm going to buy the 1MM


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

gkas said:


> I almost always use a 8% stepover in Aspire when using TBN. With the Jerray, the surface comes out like glass.


So what bit do you use to cut the mirror circles with? Pcd Diamond?


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

David, while the usual recommendation is 2 flute bits for most wood cutting, for the smaller tapered ball nose Ron Reed at PreciseBits recommends 3 flutes because the bits are quite a bit stronger, allowing a bit more aggressive feed rates. He has presented at our CNC User Group a couple of times, and is extremely knowledgeable. PreciseBits has some excellent tapered ball nose bits, and their shop is only two miles from where we usually meet. I also have and have used some of the import ones, and they are fine, but in my opinion, the PreciseBits ones cut a bit cleaner

For a project I am working on, I will shortly doing be some side by side testing, same design, same wood, different bits, so I hope to have a little more evidence as to whether my opinion can be substantiated.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm certainly looking forward to that, Richard. I ordered the 0.5mm and 1.0mm Jerray bits to get started and will just go from there. 

I did see a Yonico 4 flute bit at 1/16" and it looks pretty good at $24.95. Also saw an Amana in the same specs as the Yonico but it was $46.50 and I didn't want to spend that much right out of the gate.

Looks like I need to get a file ready, the bits will be here tomorrow! :grin:

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

We want pictures of your first 3d carve!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> We want pictures of your first 3d carve!!


No pressure, right! :surprise: :grin:

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> ... Looks like I need to get a file ready, the bits will be here tomorrow! :grin:
> 
> David



Im guessing he's doing Walnut first


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

Pro4824 said:


> So what bit do you use to cut the mirror circles with? Pcd Diamond?


This mirror is 5" that I purchased at Hobby Lobby. Not too bad for 2/$2.99. The quality is not the best. Edges are not polished, etc. I tried blacking out the edges, but it didn't help much. I looked at Amazon, but they all look the same quality from China. I'm waiting on a local glass place on a quote for a nicer mirror. If I'm going to put in the effort to these, I'd rather not use a cheap mirror. I give them away for gifts, and they are pretty popular.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> I ordered the 0.5mm and 1.0mm Jerray bits to get started
> 
> David


I just finished another bronze plaque with the .5mm and it's still cutting like new! Amazing for $16


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

gkas said:


> This mirror is 5" that I purchased at Hobby Lobby. Not too bad for 2/$2.99. The quality is not the best. Edges are not polished, etc.


16 Pcs Flexible Non Glass Acrylic Mirror Sheet Tiles Self Adhesive Plastic Wall Stickers Mirror for Bathroom Wall DIY Decor 6 X 6 Inch Each https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075GK2363/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_VKG5Cb5W9XKDW

Maybe cut these down to 5" on your cnc? 16 for $13


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

Those are just flexible stickers. I'm looking for quality mirror blanks.


----------

